# Justin Trudeau Endorsed By Barrack Obama....Oh My...!



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Ezra Levant  *✔*  @ezralevant
 
Powerful endorsement today by Barack Obama






5:53PM - Oct 16, 2019 . Toronto, Ontario
5,924 people are talking about this



 * Barack Obama*‏Verified account @*BarackObama*

I was proud to work with Justin Trudeau as President. He's a hard-working, effective leader who takes on big issues like climate change. The world needs his progressive leadership now, and I hope our neighbors to the north support him for another term.

10:58 AM - 16 Oct 2019
42,352 Retweets - 297,065 Like



*Anybody get the notion Justin's support is slipping fast in Canada.....*


----------

